# Trouble with Boat Stereo



## Doc

My boat haa Kenwood stereo with 6 polk 6.5" speakers. I noticed static over the stereo and then loss of volume. Could not hear the music while up and running. Now I find out 4 of the 6 speakers are not putting out much sound. Only the speakers in the front bow are working and they seem to work just fine. 

The rear two and the two by the driver & front passenger seat do not even vibrate if you put your hand on the cone. A little sound is coming out of tweeter. 

Went through all stereo settings to ensure balance and fader were not set just to front. All appeared ok.

So I bought 4 new Polk 6.5's. No joy. I hooked up one of the new ones but still no sound. Now I'm at a loss. Stereo shop is a long ways away and cannot get me in until mid June. 

Any one else run into a similar issue? If so what fixed it. Other debugging advice appreciated.


----------



## bczoom

Start by checking your wire connections.  Is there an amp in play?
Is each wire separate where you can plug one of your working bow speaker wires into the connection for one that's failed?


----------



## Doc

BC I'm not even sure how to get the stereo out of the dash.  It's been decades since I did the stereo myself ...but I used to install them.  I'm hoping for a common plug in that I can get to and then just plug in a new stereo ....wishful  thinking I'm afraid.

I have looked for an amp but have not found one.   I asked on the manufacturers boat forum, so I should find out if an amp came stock with the boat.


----------

